# Bloodlines



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Is she conformationally sound? Is she sane? Does she have a great temperament and work ethic? Has either parent been recognized in a discipline? How are their temperaments? Does she have siblings that are recognized? What has she done? What is your purpose for breeding? Do you have a goal for any foal she produces? What are you considering breeding her to?

Breeding is a crapshoot. There are no guarantees. It can be risky and it will be years before you have something rideable.

If you can honestly answer the above for yourself as these are for you to consider and use to honestly evaluate whether this is a direction for you to take with this horse and have decided that breeding is worth the risk of little to no return or even loss then do your research. Look at her abilities or lack of. Look at her conformation flaws as no horse is perfect. Know what your intentions are discipline wise. Evaluate potential stallions on the basis of whether they will improve any foal from that pairing. Have a good idea of all that goes into breeding and raising a foal beforehand and have a cushion set aside for the just in case xyz happens.


----------



## EliseP (Jun 18, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> Is she conformational sound? Is she same? Does she have a great temperament and work ethic? Has either parent been recognized in a discipline? How are their temperaments? Does she have siblings that are recognized? What has she done? What is your purpose for breeding? Do you have a goal for any foal she produces? What are you considering breeding her to?
> 
> Breeding is a crapshoot. There are no guarantees. It can be risky and it will be years before you have something rideable.
> 
> If you can honestly answer the above for yourself as these are for you to consider and use to honestly evaluate whether this is a direction for you to take with this horse and have decided that breeding is worth the risk of little to no return or even loss then do your research. Look at her abilities or lack of. Look at her conformation flaws as no horse is perfect. Know what your intentions are discipline wise. Evaluate potential stallions on the basis of whether they will improve any foal from that pairing. Have a good idea of all that goes into breeding and raising a foal beforehand and have a cushion set aside for the just in case xyz happens.


Thank you! She has pretty good confirmation, but has back issues due to poor riding and I’ll fitting tack from her previous owners. I purchased her, had a vet exam done and found these issues and the owner refused to take her back even though we had a contract stating she would if the exam didn’t go well. Trying to find out if I can sell her as a broodmare. She’s sweet as can be on the ground, but with her painful back she will buck you off if you ask her to do anymore than a walk.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

EliseP said:


> Thank you! She has pretty good confirmation, but has back issues due to poor riding and I’ll fitting tack from her previous owners. I purchased her, had a vet exam done and found these issues and the owner refused to take her back even though we had a contract stating she would if the exam didn’t go well. Trying to find out if I can sell her as a broodmare. She’s sweet as can be on the ground, but with her painful back she will buck you off if you ask her to do anymore than a walk.


If you have a signed contract stating she would take the horse back if the exam didn't go well and she is refusing then she has broken the contract and if you really wanted to you could take her to court.
As for a broodmare who's to say the back issues wouldn't cause her discomfort if she is pregnant. Did the vet state what her back pain is (muscles, skeletal, etc.? Is it something a chiropractor could help with? Did the vet deem her 100% unrideable for good?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Back issues severe enough to not allow riding, so-so conformation are not good enough to sell as a prospective broodmare or even breed her yourself to me.
*What has the mare herself done to make her bloodline continued to be passed on to another generation?*
If she not have accolades at really good shows/events based on her own merit..._nope._
A descendant of Impressive is a turn-off to many actually, but not all.
Her being N/N is a plus but what about the rest of her 5-panel AQHA now requires for registering off-spring. 
Does she have that already done???



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjWuJLYp6HxAhUbOs0KHVl9BD4QFjALegQIIhAD&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.aqha.com%2F-%2Fgenetic-test-roundup&usg=AOvVaw2MvSJX4Jm4EHG6a-sJ8_Uo


The breed registries have smartened up and tightened requirements to weed out the undesirable, often times deadly traits some of those blood tests tell are what is to come.

Questions to me that are important known...........
Has the mare been bred before?
What is or have her get done?
Money earned?
Shows done incredibly well at?
Incredible build and looks, personality....
If she not have all of that already or get on the ground with that...keep her for what she is, a nice horse or go after the owner for breach of contract or whatever its called...
If your contract is strong and "iron-clad" a court may indeed make her give back $$ and then you give-back the horse too...
Win-win, lose-lose or a combination of or you keep the animal and love her, enjoy her as she is with her limitations known to keep all safe...

What you do ultimately is only your decision... 
I would not be jumping up & down in anticipation owning a horse how you describe her build and you can bet anyone knowing anything about breeding is coming with a very large microscope and magnifying glass to inspect this mare with and a vet with breeding specialty to evaluate a "new" prospect....
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I would make the seller stick to the contract. I'm one of those that doesn't like Impressive bloodlines N/N or not. I still have one mare that does and she never has been nor will be bred.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would think that if poor tack made her back sore, after time off and correct tack it should improve.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Can we see a pic of the mare?


----------

